# Preface of Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God



## Sgt Grit (Jun 28, 2010)

In the Preface J.I. Packers Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God he writes about I.V.F. Orthodoxy. Does anyone know what that is? Thanks.

Sgt


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 28, 2010)

Inter-varsity Fellowship? It was published by Inter Varsity Press.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, that would be my guess.


----------



## torstar (Jun 29, 2010)

possibly this?

Doctrinal Basis - About - InterVarsity.org

one of my top 10 books, reverted to at least twice a year.

that's quite the paragraph, wish i have audio of him reading this edict. heh!


----------



## Sgt Grit (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks all. Works for me.


----------

